# IBS Healthy Audio 100 programme



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,Was just wondering if anyone has tried the IBS Healthy Audio 100 programme by Michael Mahoney - hypnotherapist. Has it managed to ease the anxiety side of IBS that comes about after having it for years? It's just I don't want to waste anymore money on 'treatments' if any of you haven't had much success with it. Cheers,Zoe


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi ZoeThis program definitely addresses the anxiety side of IBS - the brain-gut connection. The very first thread on this forum is a compilation of feedback from people who have been helped with the program - over the years we have found that folks pretty much leave the BB once they have been helped, so they are not here to report back! Which is a good thing for them, but then they dont see the requests for if anyone has been helped. Of course, there are those who are not helped - as with any treatment method - but the vast majority of folks who try it usually do so as a last resort when nothing else has worked previously.You can read my journey in the links at the bottom, and here are some other links to success stories:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/96809-some-recent-positive-feedback-for-the-ibs-audio-program-100/http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/testimonialsMichael Mahoney developed this program and is based in Warrington, not far from Manchester, so since you are local, you could even call his office for information as well. You can find contact ifo at the healthy audio contact page.The nice thing about the program - or seeing Michael - is that there is free ongoing support if you need it along the way.Hope that helps and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better - I have been there, and my IBS was very severe - so there is real hope!


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

aww thanks for that Marilyn, very helpful of you. anxiety is definitely playing a big part in my problem these days as i've had IBS for quite a number of years, even feel myself thinking about having IBS in the rare times when i am actually feelings semi-'normal'. when i next get a bit of money i think i will give the audio programme a try, as I've had a few hypnotherapy cd's before and they have been an OK approach for me. all the little steps help hey. zoe x


----------

